# P'cola Tournament Capt's Meeting location?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am not very familiar with P'cola. I have googled the directions and see S. Palafox St. dead ending into New World Landing, where is the Capt's meeting relative to this??

We have not yet decided if we are going to drive over from OB and leave out of OB or take the boat to P'cola for meeting and then head out??

thanks! can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Robert,

I just called and ask about the captains meeting. They told me that when you are headed to the captains meeting you will be going down main street and they will have signs eveywhere. The New World landing will be right there at Palafox. He also said that if you wanted to bring the boat over you could park it at palafox and walk to the meeting. He told me that its about a block form the marina. He said just to call the marina and they would have a temporary slip for anybody who wanted to do that at no charge.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

great! Thanks for taking the time to respond, I have a feeling we may take the boat over to avoid 4th holiday traffic.

Thanks again

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

New World is very easy to find. The address is 600 South Palafox. From the west OB come down Sorento/ Gulf Beach Hwy. which turns into Barrancas After you pass over the Bayou Chico Bridge the second light Forks to the right which becomes Main street you will pass by Joe Pattis and then The new Pensacola Wahoos Baseball Stadium The next light is Palafox. Once you get there you will see signs directing you to New World.

By Boat call the marina tell them you wanna a tie up for a few while you go to Captains meeting. I would call ahead the slips were getting pretty full 850-432-9620 or www.marinamgmt.com . They may put you in what they call Baylen slip which is actually a shorter walk and is in the same facility. Walk a Block North on Palafox and you will see the New World Landing Banquet facility. if you are pre registered if you get there by 630 or 7 you will be fine Captains meeting usually is 8ish and we get you outta there onto the water.

Should be a great weekend let me know if you need anything.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for directions! We are stoked and looking forward to a great weekend of friends, fishing, calm seas and blue water!

Robert


----------

